# SU - placing a knob accurately on a door



## promhandicam (16 Feb 2013)

Please help before I break something.

I'm trying do a simple cupboard in SU and want to add a couple of knobs from the 3D library - one like this for example. I can download it and copy and paste it into my drawing but for the life of me I can't accurately position it on the face of a door. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Jake (16 Feb 2013)

Draw some cross-hairs on both pieces and snap from the intersection to the intersection (x-ray view can help here).


----------



## JonnyD (16 Feb 2013)

Brass knobs are so eighties

Cheers

Jon


----------



## promhandicam (17 Feb 2013)

JonnyD":xfmy12u7 said:


> Brass knobs are so eighties


Thank you Jon - that was such a help :lol: 

Jake, that makes sense - I will have to try that when my BP is back to normal.

Anyway, after calming down I managed in the end to do what I wanted although it involved designing my own knob.







Decided to abandon using the 3D library before I ended up hitting something.


----------



## weekender410 (17 Feb 2013)

Although you appear to have it done, you ought to take a look at Component Insertion from 7 October, 2011 on the Design. Click. Build. blog. This guy shows a real easy way to add things like knobs. No need to draw cross hairs on anything. His post from 16 October 2011 is related. I'd post a link but I guess I'm not allowed.

Mod edit: You will be able post links after three posts, (Spam trap restriction)


----------



## RogerS (18 Feb 2013)

Here you go

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/416 ... -insertion


----------



## promhandicam (18 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## weekender410 (19 Feb 2013)

Moderator: Thank you. I assumed that was the case.

RogerS: Thanks for posting the link.

FWIW, that knob you linked to was easily fixed to work as that guy in the blog showed.


----------

